
Show HN: Fan Shim – Active Cooling for Raspberry Pi 4 - whiskers
https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/fan-shim
======
ThrowawayR2
> _Not heatsink-compatible_

Seems like as if this might limit its effectiveness, given how much hotter the
Pi 4 runs. It would be interesting to do a side-by-side temperature comparison
of a Pi 4 fitted with this device and another with fitted with heatsinks and a
gooseneck USB powered fan blowing across it.

~~~
whiskers
You really don't need a heatsink as well, the SoC has a heatspreader pre-
installed.

Fan SHIM will take your Pi 4 well below throttle temperatures even at full
load!

We posted some results on our blog (there is a more in-depth post to come
soon): [https://blog.pimoroni.com/raspberry-pi-4-thermals-and-fan-
sh...](https://blog.pimoroni.com/raspberry-pi-4-thermals-and-fan-shim/)

